#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα

## xmakr

*Εύχομαι σε όλους τους συναδέλφους
Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα και Καλές γιορτές.* :Χαρούμενος:  
(Για το νέο έτος επιφυλάσομαι !!) :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ας ξεχάσουμε για λίγο τα όποια προβλήματά μας.

----------


## KAR.G.

xρόνια πολλά με υγεία σε όλους σας και στις οικογενειές σας !!!!!!!!
τα καλύτερα έρχονται σε όλους όσους έχουν όραμα για την ζωή μη μιζεριάζετε ποτέ .......

----------



----------

